# New here, what would you name this girl?



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

She's pretty! I like Jessa

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TrueArabian (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome!
Those names aren't the only names I am interested in though, feel free to come up with your own! The only problem with Jessa is that my sister's name is Jessica. It would be a little confusing :lol: But I love the name none the less.


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, Minihorse927 put her in the dryer for me, on full!

She looks like what a goddess would ride, so why not name her after one I vote for Isis.


----------



## TrueArabian (Jan 1, 2009)

Isis is pretty.
Or Narcissa? Nari for short? That sounds like a goddess' name. LOL
She IS what a goddess would ride.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

I like Feather, she is very pretty!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Alright I'm going to vote for Isis.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I vote for Isis. How old is she?


----------



## TrueArabian (Jan 1, 2009)

She is four years old going on five years old.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I usually have to be around a horse to get a sense of a name but I like Isis as well. If you prefer something a little different but want to stick with goddess names, look here.

The Goddess Oracle Deck by Thalia Took

There are lots of different goddesses and what they were in charge of explained.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

it has been a while since I have had to get out the horse dryer, MINIATURE SHETLAND!!! This one would definitely be worth it though, and I love the name Isis!!!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I vote Isis. She's beautiful!


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

I like the Goddess idea, and Isis is pretty nice. My favourite Goddess name, and Goddess though, is Athena (Greek Goddess of wisdom)


----------



## TrueArabian (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmm, the more I think about Isis, the less I like it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

What is her name now? I like to stick with the name they have or something that sounds similar if they are used to their name.. Mine all know their names.. I think. lol


----------



## TrueArabian (Jan 1, 2009)

Her current name is Maggie. I don't think it's suitable for such a beautiful horse.:lol:


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Macy, Breeze and Rockette those are my fave names.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

She is a really pretty girl!!!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

TrueArabian said:


> Her current name is Maggie. I don't think it's suitable for such a beautiful horse.:lol:


LOL I can't think of a thing that rhymes with Maggie that would be elegant. All that runs thru my head is the song about Maggie Mae by? uhmmmmm. Rod Stewart, I think.

Well maybe her personality is a "Maggie". lol


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Gizela (means pledge in Polish)
Kaska (in greek means pure)
Petra (Polish origin)
Aalya (arabic origin)

btw she's very pretty!


----------



## CdnTink (Dec 13, 2008)

What a pretty girl! I agree that Maggie doesn't look to suit her. What is her registered name? Who is her Sire and Dam?

Isis is very nice. What about Saphria....That is the name of the dragon in eragon. She was kind yet bold and brave.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love the black and white photo. I like Jessa for name. Will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Ok, I have to admit I am a Greek God Junkie! LOL  Ok Aphroditie is the goddess of beauty, Athena is wisdom, and the virgian goddess of the hunt is Artimis. Aceso = healing. Asea is the godess of destiny. Aglaia is the goddess of Magnificence. Chloris is the goddess of flowers. *
Greek Goddesses *here is a site that has all the goddess!:shock:its alot*


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I also own a horse fit for a Goddess to ride. 
Her name's Athena. :wink:

I think Isis would be a wonderful name for your horse.


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

I vote for Isis!


----------



## TrueArabian (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm going to test ride Maggie and another horse today named Kalypso. Here are a few more pictures of Maggie:


----------

